# For RIBottleguy The Providence Flint Glass Company.



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

Thought I might cheer you up with this Taylor.I started to change directions last year in glass collecting and branched out into collecting Lacy Salts 1823 to 1850.An advantage they have over bottles is their compact size most are 3x2x2 inches in make up and have some amazing historical detail engraved into them.A good majority of these salts come from The Sandwich Glass factory and the New England glass Company. Quite a few also come from the Stourbridge Glass works in Pittsburgh and the Union glass works in Kensington ( Philadelphia ). Here is a little history and some pictures of my salts and pictures of an ad making reference to the Glass house found in a very old Providence newspaper from 1835.

  This short lived company was established in 1830 on land owned by the Dyer family of Providence, by Benjamin Dyer, Benjamin Dyer Jr., Charles Dyer, George B. Holmes, and William Eayres. They were trying to compete with the New England Glass Company and Boston and Sandwich Glass Company for the lucrative pressed glass market. Completion of the factory occurred in the next year in 1831.The Providence Flint glass company was located on Eddy Street. The first firing of the furnace commenced in September of that year.The following advertisment ran in Newspaper's across the country in 1831....Providence Flint Glass Co. Manufacturers of every de- scription of fine Flint Glass,Jacony Salts,Tableware,Whale oil lamps,DeCanters,Creamer Pots,Perfume bottles,Bath water bottles,Twisted pungent Bosom bottles,Wine and tumblers of every sort and size . Wm. Eayers, Agent. 

 The factory was quite successful at first and a second furnace and pressing machine were added in 1832. Stiff competition from the North from the very large Sandwich and New England Glass Companies hindered sales and by the end of 1835 the factory was closed. William Eayres, whose career in the business spanned less than a decade moved back to South Boston . In the early 1830s some of the former Boston Glass Manufactoryâ€™s lots in the vicinity of Second Street and A Street became the site of numerous short-lived bottle houses and flint glasshouses. Eayres managed a flint works there in 1834 and 1835. Previous to that, in 1828 and 1829 he lived on Broadway in South Boston and was employed as the agent of an unidentified, but seemingly local glass company.He then moved to Providence, Rhode Island, where in January 1830 with four others he incorporated the short-lived Providence Flint Glass Company. He served as its agent until 1834. The factory shut down in December of 1835. 

 These two salts are very old at 180 years and quite rare Taylor and were made in your state at the only glass works I am aware of that in fact operated in Rhode Island. You are more then welcome to use these pictures in your charting on your web site.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

On page 3, in the 5th column and the 5th ad down the following mention of the glass works.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

The rare Eagle pattern Lacy Salt charted by Neal as the EE-5. This salt was made at the Providence Glass Works.This salt is as rare as hens teeth.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

3 The fleur-de-lis pattern


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

4  The Eagle on the base.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

5 A close up of the Eagle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

6. 3 quarter view


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

7. The eagle this time looking down into the bowl proper


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

8


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

Next up is a pretty Lacy Salt manufactured again at the Providence Flint Glass Company. Listed by Neal as the SC-7 and it is scarce.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

3.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

5 Upside down.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

6


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

Last one for now


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

Both salts are very Masonic in decor but especially the second one.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 5, 2012)

There you go for all you Rhode Island collectors, a factory to be proud of, which made some great looking glass objects.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 6, 2012)

Very nice!  I have indeed heard of this company, and almost bid on a damaged salt (similar to your second example) I saw on ebay years ago.  I have a bottle from the Star City Glass Co. in Coventry, RI which shut down in the 1970s, but surely nothing close to this age!


----------



## splante (Sep 6, 2012)

cool infomation thanks


----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

Steve that cheers everybody up !


----------

